# Herter's Reloading Equip & Supplies



## cbbonz (Apr 10, 2012)

Greetings.

I know Herter's has been defunct for a number of years, however......I have acquired quite a bit of stuff from them. I know to some folx' a lot of Herter's stuff is crap. Others, think it's the bomb.....

Well, I know what most of it is and its function, but some I do not. Is there a guru/collector in the house who has way more of a clue than I do.....?!?

Photos have arrived.

Thank you for your time and assistance.

Have a fruitful and Blessed day.

/r,

Evergreen Rogue


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Post some pictures. I have used some of their stuff and the stuff I used seemed to work fine.

According to the Bible, God created the universe in six days. Before that, Chuck Norris created God by snapping his fingers.


----------



## leshat (May 17, 2012)

I'm new to this and a friend gave me a Hurder's Super Model S. Do you know if they made a turret for that and, if so, where I might one? Thanks


----------

